# Facebook-Killer - Hat Google+ das Zeug dazu?



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Hallo wertes vereintes Online-Volk,

die Überschrift verrät, worum es geht. Google hat seit einigen Tagen die "geschlossene" Beta ihres neuen Systems Google+ eröffnet.
Doch obwohl sie nur über eine Einladung erreichbar ist, geht man bereits von mehreren Millionen Nutzern aus. 
Das würde zumindest erklären, wieso Googles Server fast dauerüberlastet sind.

In diesem Thread soll es nun darum gehen, ob Google sich gegen Facebook behaupten kann.
Momentan sieht es ja ganz danach aus, dass sie dem SocialNetwork-Gott zumindest eine Menge Nutzer entziehen können.

Facebooks Nutzerzahlen sind rückläufig. Sie blockieren sogar Erweiterungen, mit denen man seine Freunde von Facebook bei Google+ übernehmen kann.
(Zu diesem Thema: http://www.androidpi...achen-zu-wollen)

Doch was soll eigentlich so viel besser sein, als bei Facebook?

http://t3n.de/news/1...gewinnt-317984/


Was haltet ihr davon? Interessiert Ihr Euch für das Geschehen? Seid ihr vielleicht sogar bereits angemeldet? Bleibt ihr bei Facebook?



PS: Wer eine Einladung für Google+ haben will, soll mir einfach seine Email-Adresse per PN schicken. (ACHTUNG: Für Google+ benötigt ihr ein Google-Konto)


----------



## Tikume (11. Juli 2011)

Ist mir eigentlich völlig Banane, Google+ kann nr gewinnen wenn sie genug Nutzer bekommen um eine kritische Masse zu überschreiten.
Die meisten Facebook Nutzer sind vermutlich froh wenn Sie den Einschaltknopf ihres iPhones und die Facebook app finden. Die wechseln nicht.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nix davon.
Google+ ist unnötig... ist ne Art Apple - Mac Version von Facebook... Hatte mich selbst anfangs ja schon jahrelang gegen FB gesträubt bis es sich dann doch irgendwann so ergeben hat aber ganz ehrlich? Ein Social Network reicht mir allemahl...


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Google+, der dritte Versuch jetzt?
Ich frage mich wozu der Scheiß -> Videotelefonie - kann Facebook das jetzt nicht auch? Sind allerdings Features die ich eh nicht benutze und mich daher wenig tangieren. Ich benutze das wo meine Freunde sind und mehr als ein Social Network halte ich für mehr als unnötig, da gibt es nur ein entweder-oder. Ich wäre jetzt auch zu faul mich damit zu beschäftigen, es spricht für mich derzeit wirklich alles gegen Google+. Ich denke die meisten anderen sind mir da ähnlich und deshalb wird sich die träge Masse wohl eher nicht von Facebook abwenden.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nix davon.
> Google+ ist unnötig... ist ne Art Apple - Mac Version von Facebook... Hatte mich selbst anfangs ja schon jahrelang gegen FB gesträubt bis es sich dann doch irgendwann so ergeben hat aber ganz ehrlich? Ein Social Network reicht mir allemahl...



da muss man nichts mehr hinzufügen. Bin zufrieden mit Facebook, wer es nicht ist soll wechseln, wer Social Networks für unnötig hält, hält sie halt für unnötig. Die Erde wird sich trotzdem weiter drehen ^^


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Was hat Google+ bitte mit Apple/Mac zu tun?

Zum Thema was von Xkcd.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Google+ ist ja nicht bloß ein Facebook-Clon. Es macht vieles besser.
Mal von den ständig erwähnten Circles abgesehen, dient Google+ auch als Newsreader.
Die Sparks sind so eine Art Twitter-Following, ohne dass der eigene Stream überfüllt wird.
So hat man das Wichtige immer im Blick.
Anders als bei Facebook, wo alles zusammengefasst wird.

Google+ ist Facebook, Twitter und RSS-Feed zusammen.
In wieweit sich das durchsetzen wird bleibt abzuwarten, denn wie schon erwähnt werden viele zu faul sein.


----------



## Selor Kiith (11. Juli 2011)

Mhm... meine Daten direkt ohne Umwege Google zuspielen... erspart ihnen das lästige Einkaufen von Datensätzen und somit nen riesen Haufen Asche 

Edit: Der Thread ist auch ein tolles Beispiel für die derzeitige gesellschaftliche Lage... es muss immer einen "Killer" und ein "Opfer" geben... der bloße Gedanke an Koexistenz ist den Menschen so abstrakt und unwahrscheinlich, dass sie sich künstlich Kämpfe schaffen um ihren minimalistischen Geist zu befriedigen, auch wenn hier eine winzige Option da ist, wohl aber eher aus bequemlichkeit irgendwo herkopiert


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Mhm... meine Daten direkt ohne Umwege Google zuspielen... erspart ihnen das lästige Einkaufen von Datensätzen und somit nen riesen Haufen Asche



Lieber die Daten jemandem geben, der zugibt sie zu sammeln, als sie jemandem anzuvertrauen, der sie für alles Mögliche benutzt und so tut als wäre nichts.


----------



## Arosk (11. Juli 2011)

Google+ ist da um den Marktwert zu steigern und FB eine Konkurrenz zu bieten... Und das hat schon merklich angezogen.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Der Thread ist auch ein tolles Beispiel für die derzeitige gesellschaftliche Lage... es muss immer einen "Killer" und ein "Opfer" geben... der bloße Gedanke an Koexistenz ist den Menschen so abstrakt und unwahrscheinlich, dass sie sich künstlich Kämpfe schaffen um ihren minimalistischen Geist zu befriedigen...



Natürlich, welche Daseinsberechtigung hat für mich als einzelnen denn ein zweites Social Network? Sobald meine Freunde sich auf beides splitten wirds lästig.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Selor schrieb:


> Edit: Der Thread ist auch ein tolles Beispiel für die derzeitige gesellschaftliche Lage... es muss immer einen "Killer" und ein "Opfer" geben... der bloße Gedanke an Koexistenz ist den Menschen so abstrakt und unwahrscheinlich, dass sie sich künstlich Kämpfe schaffen um ihren minimalistischen Geist zu befriedigen, auch wenn hier eine winzige Option da ist, wohl aber eher aus bequemlichkeit irgendwo herkopiert



Bezweifelst du etwa meine Fähigkeit, mich in die verschiedenen Meinungen rein zu versetzen? Keine Sorge, hier ist nichts Copy&Pasta bis auf die Links.


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

[X] Was geht mich das an? Ich bin ja nicht mal bei Facebook angemeldet.


----------



## yves1993 (11. Juli 2011)

EspCap schrieb:


> Was hat Google+ bitte mit Apple/Mac zu tun?



Bei der Aussage gings mir jetzt ums optische... Quasi gleiche Funktionen wie FB (Welches einfach gehalten ist) mit einigen Zusatzfunktionen und viel Bling Bling rund ums Aussehen... so wie bei nem Mac/ Apple OS

Wird echt lästig wenn einige dann wechseln aber gut... wozu gibts das gute "alte" Handy... Habe eh nur Leute im FB die ich persönlich kenne...


----------



## Tilbie (11. Juli 2011)

Ganz ehrlich: Mir geht dieser ganze "SocialNetwork" Mist so was von am Arsch vorbei. Gibt es bei Google+ eigendlich auch so einen "Gefällt mir" aufbacker? Wenn nicht hoffe ich das es sich durchsetzen wird damit diese Dinger endlich mal verschwinden.


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Mir geht dieser ganze "SocialNetwork" Mist so was von am Arsch vorbei. Gibt es bei Google+ eigendlich auch so einen "Gefällt mir" aufbacker? Wenn nicht hoffe ich das es sich durchsetzen wird damit diese Dinger endlich mal verschwinden.



Nö ... es gibt jetzt den:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




xD


----------



## EspCap (11. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Mir geht dieser ganze "SocialNetwork" Mist so was von am Arsch vorbei. Gibt es bei Google+ eigendlich auch so einen "Gefällt mir" aufbacker? Wenn nicht hoffe ich das es sich durchsetzen wird damit diese Dinger endlich mal verschwinden.




Nö, kein 'Like'. Nur +1 Buttons. Aber das macht ja auch Sinn, u.A. kann Google dadurch Suchergebnisse verbessern (man kann auch Suchergebnisse +1'en).


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Hier erkennt man auch schon die Google+ und die Facebook Befürworter ^^ Sollten alle meine Freunde zu Google+ wechseln, tu ich das auch. Aber wenn ich dort nur 3-5 kennen SOLLTE, wat bringen mir dann die Clouds ? Nischts.

BTW: man braucht ein Google Konto ?


----------



## Bloodletting (11. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Hier erkennt man auch schon die Google+ und die Facebook Befürworter ^^ Sollten alle meine Freunde zu Google+ wechseln, tu ich das auch. Aber wenn ich dort nur 3-5 kennen SOLLTE, wat bringen mir dann die Clouds ? Nischts.
> 
> [font=arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif]BTW: man braucht ein Google Konto ?[/font]



Ich hab mich wie ein kleines Kind auf Google+ gefreut. Bin aber schon seit jeher ein Google-Fanboy. Kommt wohl teilweise durch Android.
Ich hoffe natürlich, dass Facebook ziemlich abstinken wird, eben weil die Seite in letzter Zeit ständig verreckt, Fehler hat und bla bla.
Das geht einfach irgendwann tierisch auf den Senkel. Man postet einen Status, erst erscheint er doppelt, dann gar nicht, dann wieder doppelt und nach 30 Minuten funktioniert es dann. <.<

EDIT: Jap braucht man. Wieso genau weiß ich auch nicht. Denke mal, weil Google+ alles miteinander verbindet.
Das +1 ist ja auch als Untergliederung im Profil drin - also keine Pornoseiten "+en", wenn das keiner sehen soll!


----------



## Razyl (11. Juli 2011)

Google + ist so interessant wie Facebook für mich: Gar nicht. 

Im Endeffekt wird Google aber einige Nutzer von Facebook abklemmen, aber auf Dauer bleibt Zuckerberg die Nr. 1.


----------



## Konov (11. Juli 2011)

Tilbie schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich: Mir geht dieser ganze "SocialNetwork" Mist so was von am Arsch vorbei. Gibt es bei Google+ eigendlich auch so einen "Gefällt mir" aufbacker? Wenn nicht hoffe ich das es sich durchsetzen wird damit diese Dinger endlich mal verschwinden.



^this

"Gefällt mir" sollte Unwort des Jahres werden. Oder am besten gleich "Facebook". Oder sollte ich sagen Failbook? ^^

Finds schon scheiße genug dass bei Google Mail mein Mail-Konto mit einem Youtube Account verknüpft wird.
Da hab ich immer schiss, dass Leute, mit denen ich Mail Verkehr habe, sehen können, was ich für Youtube Videos angeschaut habe. Das geht eigentlich niemanden was an. Wenn ich das teilen möchte, mache ich das selbstständig...

Diese ganze Pseudo Social Connection Scheiße ist der größte Mist der in den letzten Jahren erfunden wurde.


----------



## Deathstyle (11. Juli 2011)

Was ist an dem "gefällt mir" so schlimm? Vorallem was ist daran so schlimm wenn man nichtmal regelmäßig auf Facebook unterwegs ist?
Ich persönlich finde son Social Network unglaublich praktisch - was halt etwas nervt ist wie viele damit umgehen.


----------



## floppydrive (11. Juli 2011)

Google+ ist einfach total sinnfrei, wird genau so ein fail wie Google Wave


----------



## tonygt (11. Juli 2011)

Ich denke es wird sich zeigen, kommt halt drauf an worauf die Breite Masse abfährt, was ja auch nich unlogisch ist bei Social Networks. Am Anfang war halt Schülervz und Studivz total inn, inzwischen ist da scheinbar niemand mehr unterwegs, jetzt ist es halt Facebook bald sind es vieleicht andere Netzwerke. WIe hier schon erwähnt man meldet sich da an oder benutzt das wo halt viele Leute sind, die man kennt, was ja auch der Sinn von Social Networks ist.


----------



## skyline930 (11. Juli 2011)

Naja, ich bin zwar bei Facebook angemeldet, und bin da auch täglich drauf - trotzdem ist es mir relativ latte. Ich bin da wo die meisten meiner Freunde sind, Gruppenzwang halt


----------



## Schrottinator (11. Juli 2011)

Als wir bei uns im Bekanntenkreis die gleiche Frage gestellt hatten, war meine Antwort darauf, ob Google+ Facebook zur ernsthaften Konkurrenz wird:"Kennt eigentlich noch jemand MySpace?". Ich denke, dass Google+ das Potenzial hat und vor allem in Kombinationen wie Google Code bestimmte Zielgruppen stärker anspricht. Vielleicht wird ja dank Apps Google+ vor allem bei Android-Usern beliebt? Es gibt viele Möglichkeiten und auch wenn ich von Social Networks nichts halte, denke ich, dass dies eine gute Entwicklung mit sich bringt, wenn Google+ eine Bedrohung für Facebook wird. Vor allem für den Endanwender.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (11. Juli 2011)

Ich glaube mit MySpace kann man Google+ und Facebook schwer vergleichen. Ich kenne viele, die MySpace nutzen und besonders für junge Künstler ist es ne super Plattform, um ihre Musik bekannter zu machen. Also "Social Network" würde ich es nicht zwingend sehen.


----------



## Ceiwyn (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin bei Facebook nicht angemeldet und werde es auch nie sein. Daher hab ich die letzte Option gewählt. Leider ist es ja schon so, dass man als verdächtig gilt, wenn man nicht angemeldet ist. Ich warte nur noch auf die entsprechende EU-Verordnung.


----------



## Tikume (12. Juli 2011)

Deathstyle schrieb:


> Was ist an dem "gefällt mir" so schlimm?


Dass es kein "Find ich zum kotzen" Pendant gibt.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass es kein "Find ich zum kotzen" Pendant gibt.



Solls angeblich bei Google+ bald geben.
Wird auch ehrlich mal Zeit dafür ... <.<


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Ceiwyn schrieb:


> Ich bin bei Facebook nicht angemeldet und werde es auch nie sein. Daher hab ich die letzte Option gewählt. Leider ist es ja schon so, dass man als verdächtig gilt, wenn man nicht angemeldet ist. Ich warte nur noch auf die entsprechende EU-Verordnung.



Ohja da sagste was Wahres 

Was mich an den Social Networks im Grunde am meisten stört, ist, dass es die Basis für Pseudo-Freundschaften ist und der Begriff "Freundschaft" im Grunde völlig an Wert verliert.
Viele Leute haben doch 180 Freunde und kennen davon nicht mal die hälfte persönlich.

Ich bin kein Freund von großen Freundeskreisen (was für ein Satz), erst Recht nicht von großen Bekanntenkreisen, wo sich viele als Freunde ausgeben, es aber in Wirklichkeit gar nicht sind.


----------



## Ernst Haft (12. Juli 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Dass es kein "Find ich zum kotzen" Pendant gibt.



"Gefällt mir!" *klick*


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Freund von großen Freundeskreisen (was für ein Satz), erst Recht nicht von großen Bekanntenkreisen, wo sich viele als Freunde ausgeben, es aber in Wirklichkeit gar nicht sind.



Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele, Kollege.
Diese ganzen Leute, die mit 300 "Freunden" durch die Gegend hüpfen und dann denken, sie wären was besonderes ...

Doch dann kommt Google in seinem Regenbogen-Kostüm und errettet uns mit seinen Circles.
Kreise für Freunde, Bekannte, Kollegen, Familie, Stinktiere, Pokemons ...
Deshalb werden die bei dem Thema auch so oft genannt. Google machts da einfach besser als Facebook.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele, Kollege.
> Diese ganzen Leute, die mit 300 "Freunden" durch die Gegend hüpfen und dann denken, sie wären was besonderes ...
> 
> Doch dann kommt Google in seinem Regenbogen-Kostüm und errettet uns mit seinen Circles.
> ...



Wenn 280 von den 300 Leuten als "Bekannte" ausgewiesen wären, fände ich das auch besser, allerdings löst es natürlich das Grundproblem was ich bei Social Networks empfinde nicht so ganz.

So eine Plattform entfremdet einen einfach auf gewisse Art und Weise. Ist nicht mein Fall.
Ich kann verstehen, wenn sich Leute für die Partnersuche bei solchen "sozialen Netzwerken" neue Bekanntschaften erhoffen, aber auch das ist sicherlich schwierig.
Mit seinen "Freundschaften" dort sein alltägliches Dasein und "Partyplanungen" zu teilen ist mir regelrecht zuwider. 

Wenn jemand was von meinem Alltag wissen soll, sag ichs der Person, ansonsten lass ichs. Will ich mit jemandem was unternehmen, schreib ich ne SMS oder rufe an. Fertich is die Laube...


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> So eine Plattform entfremdet einen einfach auf gewisse Art und Weise. Ist nicht mein Fall.
> Ich kann verstehen, wenn sich Leute für die Partnersuche bei solchen "sozialen Netzwerken" neue Bekanntschaften erhoffen, aber auch das ist sicherlich schwierig.
> Mit seinen "Freundschaften" dort sein alltägliches Dasein und "Partyplanungen" zu teilen ist mir regelrecht zuwider.
> 
> Wenn jemand was von meinem Alltag wissen soll, sag ichs der Person, ansonsten lass ichs. Will ich mit jemandem was unternehmen, schreib ich ne SMS oder rufe an. Fertich is die Laube...



Guter Punkt ... allerdings entwickelt sich die Welt weiter.
Vor 10 Jahren ist man noch zu seinem Kumpel gegangen und hat an der Tür geklingelt und gefragt ob er runter kommt zum spielen.
Die Welt ist im Wandel und das zu jeder Zeit. Man muss sich damit nicht anfreunden, aber verurteilen sollte man es auch nicht. 

Ich z.B. plane inzwischen alles über SocialNetworks - es ist einfach wesentlich bequemer.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Jeder wie er mag. ^^
Ich werde auch nicht anfangen es jemandem auszureden.

Ich persönlich brauche es nur einfach nicht.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Wenn 280 von den 300 Leuten als "Bekannte" ausgewiesen wären, fände ich das auch besser, allerdings löst es natürlich das Grundproblem was ich bei Social Networks empfinde nicht so ganz.



Du musst ja nicht jede Einladung annehmen. Gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit diese abzulehnen und somit haushaltest du selbst deine Freundesliste.


----------



## Deathstyle (12. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Da sprichst du mir aus der Seele, Kollege.
> Diese ganzen Leute, die mit 300 "Freunden" durch die Gegend hüpfen und dann denken, sie wären was besonderes ...
> 
> Doch dann kommt Google in seinem Regenbogen-Kostüm und errettet uns mit seinen Circles.
> ...



???
Was für ein Quatsch. Ich frage mich wieso sich jemand toll fühlt/fühlen soll weil er 400 Freunde hat?! Das entzieht sich mir gerade komplett. 
Gut das diese Unterteilungen bei Facebook garnicht funktionieren und ich nicht schon seit Monaten verschiedene Gruppen für meine Freunde, Verwandten und Bekannschaften eingerichtet habe wovon jede Gruppe eigene Rechte hat (was das lesen meiner Beiträge und andersrum angeht). Total neu und total besser, echt!


----------



## Grushdak (12. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Jeder wie er mag. ^^
> Ich werde auch nicht anfangen es jemandem auszureden.
> 
> Ich persönlich brauche es nur einfach nicht.


/sign

Zum Verabreden reicht es, wenn man sich sieht oder miteinander telefoniert.
In meinen Augen ist es ein Hohn, hier von Social Networks zu reden.
Hab bei nem Freund, der bei Facebook ist mal zugeschaut.
99,99% des dort Ausgetauschten ist einfach nur Müll und hat nix mit Freundschaften etc. zu tun - eher nur mit Profilierung.

Und Deathstyle, daß sich nicht gerühmt wird. wieviele "Freunde" (eher nur Online-Bekanntschaften) man hat, das ist Quatsch.
Ich selber kenne fast nur FB-Nutzer, die gerade das tun. 
Da bekomme ich immer wieder das Gefühl, daß es auf die Qualität eh nicht ankommt -
Hauptsache ich bin dabei und bin angeblich was.

Aber eben ... jeder wie er mag und meint es zu brauchen ...

*edit:* zum Thema
Sicherlich hat Google das Zeug dazu - nur was sie daraus machen ... k.A.
Mein, Facebook wird sich evtl. auch weiterentwickeln.

greetz


----------



## Kaldreth (12. Juli 2011)

Naja facebook hat die VZ Netzwerke wohl schon abgelöst, da ist offensichtlich nichts mehr los!

Und daran wird auch der Erfolg von Google+ hängen an den Nutzern! Ich hab Google+ getestet und bin begeistert nur leider befürchte ich, dass viele nicht wechseln werden! 

Für mich spendet FB einen immensen Nutzen! Ich kann so mit vielen Leuten, die ich entweder bei meinem Tripp in Neuseeland oder meinem Austauschjahr in den USA Kontakt halten, ich werde von meiner Lieblingsmanschaft mit Informationen und Fotos versorgt. Meine Lieblingsbands sagen mir wann sie wann wo auf Konzert gehen. Freunde verlinken interessante Artikel und auch mal nen lustiges Video mein ROM Hersteller informiert mich über neue updates.....


----------



## Tilbie (12. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> Nö ... es gibt jetzt den:
> 
> [+1]
> 
> ...







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gauloises24 (12. Juli 2011)

Also ein Social Network, wo so ziemlich jeder zu finden ist, reicht doch völlig...ich glaube nicht, dass sich Google+ sich längerfristig durchsetzen wird, aber eine Alternative zu Facebook soll es ja angeblich schon jetzt sein. Dennoch, sollte sich Facebook keinen riesen Faux-pas erlauben, wird google+ erstmal keine Sau jucken


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Du musst ja nicht jede Einladung annehmen. Gibt ja auch die Möglichkeit diese abzulehnen und somit haushaltest du selbst deine Freundesliste.



Das stimmt, aber die meisten Leute nehmen ja einfach alle Freundschaften an, damit man dann damit hausieren gehen kann, dass man 300 Freunde bei Failbook hat. 
Da frage ich mich dann schon, was das eigentlich soll... dass sich Selbstwertgefühl Anfang des 21. Jahrhunderts durch Länge der Pseudo-Freundeslisten und Partybilder definiert... meiner Meinung nach ein gesellschaftlicher Werte*verlust*, kein -gewinn!

Bei der jüngeren Generation bis 17 Jahre kann ich das ja noch verstehen. Aber obiges trifft ja auch auf ältere zu.

Bist du hingegen *nicht *bei Facebook angemeldet, wird dir teilweise sogar blanker Hohn entgegengeblasen, wie Ceiwyn bereits schrieb.




Grushdak schrieb:


> 99,99% des dort Ausgetauschten ist einfach nur Müll und hat nix mit Freundschaften etc. zu tun - eher nur mit Profilierung.



^this

...womit wir beim eigentlichen Thema wären. ^^

Warum muss man sich heutzutage über soziale Netzwerke profilieren? 
Früher wars der Opel Manta mit Fuchsschwanz in der Nachbarstraße, heute sind es Bilder vom tiefergelegten 3er BMW auf Facebook und die Bilder der letzten Nacht, wo die ganze Clique mal wieder volltrunken unter dem Tisch lag.

Natürlich sollte letztenendes jeder das machen, was er/sie für richtig hält. Aber ich spreche das bewusst hier an, weil ich glaube, dass oben beschriebenes Verhalten die sozialen Netzwerke erst möglich gemacht hat und deren Erfolg heute sicherstellt.
Das sollte hinterfragt werden dürfen.

Es entspricht also nicht nur meiner persönlichen, subjektiven Abneigung (die natürlich bei anderen Leuten nicht so sein muss) sondern auch einem allgemeinen Werteverlust im Angesicht der krampfhaften Selbstwert-Suche von jungen Menschen.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Die ganze Diskussion um die Social Networks ist genau so sinnlos wie die hier im Forum.

Dem TE ging es darum, ob Google+ das Zeug dazu hat Facebook Konkurrenz zu machen und nicht ob Facebook böse ist und die heutige Jugend "verdirbt". Ich zitier mal die Iphone Werbung (ololo noch so ein Thema): "Wenn du kein Iphone hast, dann hast du kein Iphone."

Wenn du Facebook nicht willst, dann willste es halt net. 

Genug OT.


----------



## Konov (12. Juli 2011)

Am besten ich halt meine Gosch' bevor ich wieder geflamed werd, es sei ja nicht das Thema.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

War jetzt nicht an jemanden persönlich gerichtet, bloß sowat endet immer im Flamewar.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

Hab mich auch mal bei diesem Google+ Zeug aus reinem Interesse angemeldet. Was mir aufgefallen ist, dass es mMn übersichtlicher und sporadischer im Design ist als Facebook. Ansonsten... naja, verbindet halt einige Google-Dienste miteinander und nennt sich Social Network :S


----------



## Lari (12. Juli 2011)

Ein weiteres Social Network neben Facebook ist die gleiche Schnapsidee wie jetzt eine neue Suchmaschine aufzumachen.
Circles: brauch ich nicht.
Perks? Sparks? Wtf?

Facebook erfüllt genau den Zweck, den ich von einem Social Network erwarte. Wissen, was los ist im Bekanntenkreis und in der Stadt. Kontakt zu Freunden und Bekannten.


----------



## Idekoon (12. Juli 2011)

Ich finde, dass Artikel mit Überschriften wie:

*4. Google hat schon alles, was Facebook hat - nur viel besser*
sehr reißerisch sind. Und das erinnert mich sehr an die Bild Zeitung. Und wie wir alle wissen verhält sich "Bild Zeitung" zu "seriöser Berichterstattung" in etwa so wie "Bauchschuss" zu "Riesenspaß!".

Ich glaube nicht, dass Google+ irgendetwas verändern wird, auch wenn die Funktionen vielleicht besser sind als bei FB, sind die Leute trotzdem so sehr an FB gewöhnt, dass sie ihren Account bestimmt nicht aufgeben.

Warten wirs ab!


----------



## Liuca (12. Juli 2011)

Ich finde das wird spannend. Google+ ist ja in der Beta und jetzt müssen die halt entscheiden was die daraus machen. Der Lobo meinte ja, wenn sie es falsch machen, vermyspacen sie die ganze Sache. XD

Wenn wir allerdings aufs Feedback im Internet schauen. So werden zwei Dinge klar: a) Google+ ist für Nerds, b) Google+ wird geliebt und man freut sich über seine Ankunft. (Die Gifs in dieser Sammlung sprechen zum Beispiel eine eindeutige Sprache.)


----------



## Sh1k4ri (12. Juli 2011)

Liuca schrieb:


> (Die Gifs in dieser Sammlung sprechen zum Beispiel eine eindeutige Sprache.)



Sind doch nur ein paar Facebook-Hater, wie sagt man so schön.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bloodletting (12. Juli 2011)

http://www.androidpit.de/de/android/blog/396357/Google-marschiert-eifrig-voran-und-koennte-nach-nur-2-Wochen-geschaetzte-9-5-Millionen-User-haben


----------



## Firun (12. Juli 2011)

yves1993 schrieb:


> Ich halte ehrlich gesagt nix davon.
> Google+ ist unnötig... ist ne Art Apple - Mac Version von Facebook... Hatte mich selbst anfangs ja schon jahrelang gegen FB gesträubt bis es sich dann doch irgendwann so ergeben hat aber ganz ehrlich? Ein Social Network reicht mir allemahl...



Seh ich genau so, ich finde da nichts prickelndes was mich zu einem wechsel bringen würde.


----------



## Falathrim (12. Juli 2011)

Ich versteh Google+ irgendwie nicht einmal...ich kenn da auch nicht wirklich jemanden, trotz 10 Millionen Usern...mein Angebot auf facebook hat auch noch keine Wellen geschlagen, also werde ich mal schauen was sich da so ergibt. Ein gutes hats aber: Ich habe endlich mal die Energie gefunden, eine E-Mail-Weiterleitung von meinem Yahoo- auf mein Google-Konto einzurichten und meine Kontakte zu importieren *g*

edit:
Ahhh, die Sparks sind ja quasi StumbleUpon für Leute die das noch nicht kennen, raffiniert.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Kann man eigentlich noch Einladungen rausschicken? Die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis verraffen das irgendwie ein bisschen und ich würd mir den Spaß auch ganz gerne mal angucken.


----------



## Razyl (12. Juli 2011)

Deanne schrieb:


> Kann man eigentlich noch Einladungen rausschicken? Die Leute in meinem Bekanntenkreis verraffen das irgendwie ein bisschen und ich würd mir den Spaß auch ganz gerne mal angucken.



Ja, Einladungen gehen weiterhin. Brauchst lediglich ein Googlemail-Konto.


----------



## Deanne (12. Juli 2011)

Razyl schrieb:


> Ja, Einladungen gehen weiterhin. Brauchst lediglich ein Googlemail-Konto.



Hab es gemerkt. Kollege hat die Einladung an die völlig falsche Addy geschickt.


----------



## tear_jerker (13. Juli 2011)

floppydrive schrieb:


> Google+ ist einfach total sinnfrei, wird genau so ein fail wie Google Wave




Hallo? Google Wave ein Fail? Die Wave hats immerhin in die beste (Cowboy)Scifi Serie geschafft die es ja gab, das nenn ich nicht fail


----------



## Ogil (13. Juli 2011)

tear_jerker schrieb:


> Hallo? Google Wave ein Fail? Die Wave hats immerhin in die beste (Cowboy)Scifi Serie geschafft die es ja gab, das nenn ich nicht fail



Das war ja wohl eher andersrum - d.h. die Wave-Macher haben sich von Firefly inspirieren lassen


----------



## tear_jerker (14. Juli 2011)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das war ja wohl eher andersrum - d.h. die Wave-Macher haben sich von Firefly inspirieren lassen



hoops, my bad, aber ich wollte eigentlich auch nur die Serie mal wieder in aller Munde bringen. Schließlich sieht man Morena Baccarin ja ab Montag wieder im TV


----------



## Kamsi (19. Juli 2011)

das blöde ist das google+ nicht getrennt von google suche und youtube und sonstigen seiten ist die zu google gehören.

youtube videos und suchergebnisse und gefällt mir und google suchergebnisse und seiten die man öffnet werden automatisch bei deinen google+ acc gepostet wenn man auch nur 1 cm den link verpasst oder wenn man nicht auf ner externen webseite in noch verschachtelten menüs als bei facebook nen haken rausnimmt.

desweiteren hat facebook atm bessere datenschutzeinstellungen als google+


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> das blöde ist das google+ nicht getrennt von google suche und youtube und sonstigen seiten ist die zu google gehören.
> 
> youtube videos und suchergebnisse und gefällt mir und google suchergebnisse und seiten die man öffnet werden automatisch bei deinen google+ acc gepostet wenn man auch nur 1 cm den link verpasst oder wenn man nicht auf ner externen webseite in noch verschachtelten menüs als bei facebook nen haken rausnimmt.
> 
> desweiteren hat facebook atm bessere datenschutzeinstellungen als google+



Das hört sich arg verstrickt an, vllt ist das auch ne Taktik von Google, da sie viele Seiten connected haben, kommt natürlich viel an Infos rum, wie du schon gesagt hast... Mail, Youtube etc.

Mich kotzt das ja schon an wenn ich mich bei Youtube anmelden muss mit meinem Mailaccount...


----------



## sympathisant (19. Juli 2011)

Kamsi schrieb:


> desweiteren hat facebook atm bessere datenschutzeinstellungen als google+



gelesen?

http://www.stern.de/digital/online/lob-fuer-privatsphaere-bei-google-datenkrake-punktet-beim-datenschutz-1707291.html

zitat:

_Kein Wunder also, dass der Konzern bei seinem neuen sozialen Netzwerk besonders viel Wert auf mehr Datenschutz legt. Datenschutzexperten begrüßen insbesondere, dass Nutzer besser als bei Facebook kontrollieren können, welche Links, Kommentare, Fotos oder Videos sie mit wem teilen. "Google+ sichert den Datenschutz der Nutzer viel besser als manch anderes Angebot", sagt Rebecca Jeschke von der Bürgerrechtsorganisation Electronic Frontier Foundation.
*"Nur, weil die Konkurrenz so katastrophal ist"*
Das heißt laut Chris Soghoian aber nicht viel: "Google+ schneidet nur besser ab als etwa Facebook, weil die Konkurrenz in der Hinsicht so katastrophal ist", sagt der Doktorand am Center for Applied Cybersecurity Research an der Indiana University. Er findet es ironisch, dass auf mehr Privatsphäre bedachte Nutzer jetzt ausgerechnet Google mehr Daten anvertrauen, weil sie Facebook nicht trauen."_


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sagt alles


----------



## Dominau (19. Juli 2011)

Also ich hab jetzt Google+ seit ein paar Tagen. Mir gefällts  
Man muss sich halt erster dran gewöhnen. 
Wenn mehr von meinen Freunden das nutzen werden, dann werd ich denk ich komplett umsteigen, weil ich Facebook noch nie mochte.

Aber ich glaube das Google+ nicht das Zeug dazu hat Facebook vom Thron zu stupsen.


----------



## Konov (19. Juli 2011)

sympathisant schrieb:


> _
> Das heißt laut Chris Soghoian aber nicht viel: "Google+ schneidet nur besser ab als etwa Facebook, weil die Konkurrenz in der Hinsicht so katastrophal ist", sagt der Doktorand am Center for Applied Cybersecurity Research an der Indiana University. Er findet es ironisch, dass auf mehr Privatsphäre bedachte Nutzer jetzt ausgerechnet Google mehr Daten anvertrauen, weil sie Facebook nicht trauen."_



Das ist in der Tat höchst ambivalent 
Das ist fast so, als würde man die Leitung einges Migranten-Verbandes einem bekennenden Neonazi übertragen.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Das ist in der Tat höchst ambivalent
> Das ist fast so, als würde man die Leitung einges Migranten-Verbandes einem bekennenden Neonazi übertragen.



BUMM - Seite 4 - Nazivergleich. Ein ziemlich verkackter, wenn man ehrlich ist.

Ich gebe meine Daten lieber einer Firma, die sie offenkundig benutzt, um ihre eigenen Dienste zu verbessern, als einer Firma, die damit macht, was sie will.
Facebook hat Daten an andere Firmen verkauft, nichts unternommen, wenn Applikationen gierig waren und gegen Spam machen sie auch kaum was.

Egal wo man ist, bleibt, hingeht - fest steht, dass man immer noch selbst entscheidet, welche eigenen Daten im Netz landen. Der Nutzer ist der Dumme, nicht das System.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Bloodletting schrieb:


> BUMM - Seite 4 - Nazivergleich. Ein ziemlich verkackter, wenn man ehrlich ist.
> 
> Ich gebe meine Daten lieber einer Firma, die sie offenkundig benutzt, um ihre eigenen Dienste zu verbessern, als einer Firma, die damit macht, was sie will.
> Facebook hat Daten an andere Firmen verkauft, nichts unternommen, wenn Applikationen gierig waren und gegen Spam machen sie auch kaum was.
> ...



Da haste dir doch im Endeffekt selbst widersprochen. Wenn man bei Facebook die richtigen Einstellungen hat und keine Applications verwendet, die Daten von einem benutzen, ist man sicher. Sachen wie der Name oder die E-Mail-Adresse werden immer gespeichert, egal ob Google oder Facebook.

Der User muss halt nur das Nötigste angeben.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Da haste dir doch im Endeffekt selbst widersprochen. Wenn man bei Facebook die richtigen Einstellungen hat und keine Applications verwendet, die Daten von einem benutzen, ist man sicher. Sachen wie der Name oder die E-Mail-Adresse werden immer gespeichert, egal ob Google oder Facebook.
> 
> Der User muss halt nur das Nötigste angeben.



Ich hab mir gar nicht widersprochen - ich passe immer darauf auf, wo meine Daten landen. 
Erst wenn ich weiß, dass meine Daten an Dritte ohne Genehmigung weiter gegeben werden, werde ich stinkig.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

So meinte ich das nicht 

Es gibt bei Facebook viele kleine geheime Häkchen, die man rausnehmen sollte. Geht von der Nutzung des eigenen Bildes für Dritte bis hin zum sicheren Surfen (normal steuert man nämlich FB mit www an, sollte aber mit http). Wenn man das halt weiß, ist FB auch kein Problem mehr. 

Ich hab absolut nix gegen Google. Nur nervt mich immer diese Verbindung zum Google-Konto (besonders bei Youtube). Da wird man praktisch abhängig, wenn Google+ für jeden erreichbar ist ob google-mail oder nicht, würd ich vielleicht auch mal reinschauen.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> So meinte ich das nicht
> 
> Es gibt bei Facebook viele kleine geheime Häkchen, die man rausnehmen sollte. Geht von der Nutzung des eigenen Bildes für Dritte bis hin zum sicheren Surfen (normal steuert man nämlich FB mit www an, sollte aber mit http). Wenn man das halt weiß, ist FB auch kein Problem mehr.
> 
> Ich hab absolut nix gegen Google. Nur nervt mich immer diese Verbindung zum Google-Konto (besonders bei Youtube). Da wird man praktisch abhängig, wenn Google+ für jeden erreichbar ist ob google-mail oder nicht, würd ich vielleicht auch mal reinschauen.



All die tollen Datenschutzfunktionen bei Facebook wären ja an sich kein Problem. Man setzt sich halt ein wenig ran, bis man das ganze WirrWarr übersieht und dann ist schick. 
Tja und dann verkauft Facebook deine Daten einfach, weil sie ja ihnen gehören. Und um so weniger man von den Datenschutzeinstellungen versteht, desto mehr kann Facebook verkaufen.
Das fängt bei Firmen an, die Adds anbieten und hört bei Firmen auf, die Werbung aufdringlicher loswerden wollen.


Und Google darf es - seine Angebote miteinander verknüpfen und GMail abhängig machen. Es gehört ihnen. Da können auch Leute Quängeln und Heulen, wie viel sie wollen.
Will man Youtube und iGoogle, Buzz und was weiß ich nicht noch alles nutzen, muss man halt einfach Kompromisse machen.

Wen es stört, der soll halt Bing, MyVideo und Facebook benutzen. Muss aber auch mit den Nachteilen leben.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

Ok, macht keinen Sinn.  

Btw ich sag nicht, dass Google es nicht darf, sondern nur, dass es nervig ist. Youtube kann man ja trotzdem noch benutzen, nur halt nicht eingeloggt aber das ist kein Ding. Was iGoogle, Buzz und Bing ist weiß ich nicht, aber solange Google selbst nicht von GMail abhängig ist, ist doch alles jut. 

Edit: Und auf MyVideo kann man übrigens Videos schauen ohne dass die GEMA mausert. ^^


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: Und auf MyVideo kann man übrigens Videos schauen ohne dass die GEMA mausert. ^^



Von denen will die GEMA vielleicht auch keine 12 Cent pro Videoaufruf, obwohl sie nur 4 Cent generieren.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2011)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Edit: Und auf MyVideo kann man übrigens Videos schauen ohne dass die GEMA mausert. ^^


Jap, MyVideo hat auch das größte Videoangebot im Internet und vor allem die HD Videos reizen mich dort sehr, nun...suche die Ironie in meinem Posting!


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

And another one!


Facebook macht immer weiter.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> Jap, MyVideo hat auch das größte Videoangebot im Internet und vor allem die HD Videos reizen mich dort sehr, nun...suche die Ironie in meinem Posting!



Ich find sie nicht...



Also wenn ich jetzt ein neues Musikvideo sehen will, dann schaue ichs mir auch in 360p auf MyVideo an. Oder bei Metacafe, oder Dailymotion. Ist immerhin besser als nix. 

Wir sollten nun aber beim Thema bleiben und keinem stupiden Facebook-Google-Bashing. Sonst ist der Thread zu.


----------



## Legendary (19. Juli 2011)

Naja wer MyVideo mit YT vergleicht...MyVideo ist echt mal eine Failseite was Videos angeht, gibt halt (leider) keine guten Alternativen zu YT.

BTT: Hab mal von irgendeiner Seite ne Einladung zu Google+ bekommen aber kann mich trotzdem nicht anmelden, wie geht das denn nun? :/


----------



## Deathstyle (19. Juli 2011)

Vimeo


----------



## Sh1k4ri (19. Juli 2011)

tape.tv und manchmal auch mtv  Aber genug OT.


----------



## Bloodletting (19. Juli 2011)

AÖ-Ravenation schrieb:


> BTT: Hab mal von irgendeiner Seite ne Einladung zu Google+ bekommen aber kann mich trotzdem nicht anmelden, wie geht das denn nun? :/



Erstmal brauchst du ein Google-Konto, sprich auch eine GMail-Adresse.
Dann bei der Einladung dem Link folgen, dann müsste theoretisch schon so ein Feld auftauchen. Irgendwas mit "Mitmachen" oder so.
Wenn dann kein Anmeldeformular auftaucht, dann hat Google momentan zu viel Andrang und du musst ein wenig warten.


----------



## zoizz (20. Juli 2011)

Nein.
Beide werden den markt unter sich aufteilen, beide erhalten ca 65% der heutigen User.
Das Plus resultiert aus den wenigen "kranken" Usern, die nicht verpassen möchten und deswegen in beiden Netzwerken aktiv sein werden.
Konkurenz belebt das Geschäft.

Ich bin nicht bei Facebook oder G+


----------



## rockcity (28. August 2011)

[font=Verdana, Arial, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif]Hallo liebe MMO Freunde, 

sicher habt Ihr mitbekommen, dass man z.Z nur mit Einladung zu Googles neuem sozialen Netzwerk beitreten kann. 

Daher suche ich, jemanden der bereits Mitglied ist und mir eine Einladung schicken könnte. 

Über eine PM würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Liebe Grüße 
[/font]


----------



## Bloodletting (28. August 2011)

rockcity schrieb:


> [font="Verdana, Arial, Geneva, Helvetica, sans-serif"]Daher suche ich, jemanden der bereits Mitglied ist und mir eine Einladung schicken könnte.
> [/font]



https://plus.google.com/i/y0jpMcZtA-w:WOJSStAhfrw


----------



## wronny (28. August 2011)

> Ich bin kein Freund von großen Freundeskreisen (was für ein Satz), erst Recht nicht von großen Bekanntenkreisen, wo sich viele als Freunde ausgeben, es aber in Wirklichkeit gar nicht sind.



Ich setze da auch lieber auf Qualität als auf Quantität. Außerdem kommt mir da immer ein Auszug aus Bilbo Beutlins Rede, die er auf seinem Geburtstag hält, in den Sinn.
Sinngemäß: "Ich kenne nicht die Hälfte von euch halb so gut, wie ich euch gern kennen würde; und ich hab nicht die Hälfte von euch halb so gern, wie ihr es verdienen würdet."

Google+ bring mit den Circles das, was ich vor 2 Jahren in einer Diskussion mit einem meiner Freunde gefordert habe:
Eine Möglichkeit einfach zu Unterscheiden, ob eine Person jemand ist, der zur Famile gehört, ein Freund oder ein (flüchtiger) Bekannter ist.
Das war auch einer der Hauptgründe dafür, dass ich mich bisher größtenteils aus sozialen Netzwerken heraus gehalten habe.
Von der Tatsache abgesehen, dass ich den meisten Firmen hinter den bisherigen Netzwerken wesentlich weniger vertraue als Google.



> Google+ ist ja nicht bloß ein Facebook-Clon. Es macht vieles besser. [...]



Das fasst es ganz gut zusammen.
Neben den Cirles hat Google+ noch ein paar nette Funktionen, wie bspw. die - eigentlich sebstverständliche - Möglichkeit Beiträge zu editieren.
Und die Altersbeschränkung der Beta ist auch ganz lustig - die kleine Schwester Einladen war da nicht.



> Naja facebook hat die VZ Netzwerke wohl schon abgelöst, da ist offensichtlich nichts mehr los!
> 
> Und daran wird auch der Erfolg von Google+ hängen an den Nutzern! Ich hab Google+ getestet und bin begeistert nur leider befürchte ich, dass viele nicht wechseln werden!



Wechseln vielleicht nicht, aber für einige Leute aus meinem engeren Bekanntenkreis, die sich bisher vor SocialNetworks gesträubt haben, 
klingt Google+ - sinngemäßes Zitat - "endlich nach einem nutzbaren Social Network, welches genau meinen Anforderungen entspricht".

Um auf die eigentliche Frage zurück zu kommen, ob Google+ das Zeug dazu hat FB abzulösen:

Alleine, sicherlich nicht - zumindes aktuell nicht. Dazu ist die Nutzung von FB für einige schon zu sehr zur Gewohnheit geworden.
Bisher macht Google vieles sehr gut und wenn sie diesen Kurs weiter verfolgen, wird daraus sicherlich ein Grundsolides Soziales Netzwerk werden.
Häufen sich die Fehler bei FB (einige meiner Freunde Meckern über den Chat, verschwundene Statusmeldungen etc.) hingegen weiter, könnte dies Google+ sehr in die Karten spielen.
Mal sehen was die Zukunft bringt.


----------

